# Cheap Earrings/Rash



## rbella (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to put this and I did a search but couldn't find anything.  Please feel free to move it and I apologize if it has been discussed before.

I have a massive rash on my neck right underneath my right ear.  The only thing I can think of is that that is where my cheap dangle earrings were touching my skin.  I also have an earache in the same ear.  Has anyone else experienced this?  It hurts and itches.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 14, 2008)

I dunno if this is the same thing, but I bought 2 bellybutton rings from ebay (ew? no they were new)......and they seem just fine they dont feel or look cheap. But when i wear it it makes my belly button ache as well, and Im not sure if this is the jewelry or the fact that i sleep on my stomach.

Not to hijack your thread. But I am having a similar problem


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it's either nickel allergies or the cheap material. I know that in my 3rd set of ear holes I have to strictly wear my diamonds which are set in 14K gold because anything else infects them like the dickens. When I got my nostril pierced I went safe and got an 18K gold stud.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 14, 2008)

This has happened to me alot and I have found that the only thing that works for me is sterling silver jewlery.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 14, 2008)

Whenever I wear cheap earrings it feels like they give me an infection, but I'm just too sensitive to wear anything but real gold, silver, platinum or sterling silver jewelry.... that's probably your problem too, a lot of people have sensitive ears... becareful, don't wear the earrings that hurt, you can get kiloids, however you spell it...it's like scar tissue but dosen't go away for the most part.


----------



## selfish22007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive definately seen this before, my daughter. She cant wear any earrings, belts, jewlery at all. From what ive been told and like the previous post mentioned, its probably the nickel the earrings.  If my daughter wants to wear earrings for occasions, then I will try to purchase them from Target, they have nickel free jewlery.  Even if they are gold or silver she still breaks out terribly, her skin is super sensetive.  A thin layer of clear nail polish over the earrings also helps.


----------



## rbella (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.  It is getting really bad and I think that must be what it is.  It itches like hell.  At least now I can telly my hubby that he HAS to buy me some jewelry!!  Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I used to wear earrings when I was a kid and my ears got a rash with like,pus coming out-so gross.I ended up just closing up the holes which sucked,but I might get them re-pierced.I would definately not be able to wear cheap earrings,just sterling silver.


----------



## static_universe (Jul 14, 2008)

When I had my ears gunned when I was in 5th grade, I only wore the cheap Claire's shit. It got infected and bloody so I just let them close up. I got them re-pierced last year with a needle and I've only worn titanium, steel, and glass and they've been great. My ears are stretched and I know you can't find glass and stuff, but maybe letting them close up and get them pierced with a needle. I'd only try that after you try gold or silver earrings, see if that doesn't help.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2008)

Make sure you don't keep wearing them just because they're pretty because supposedly the nickel builds up and keeps getting more sensitive and then it'll happen with other things like thr clips in your bra, belt etc.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok! I am here to say that YES, it usually is the nickel content, and YES, your body WILL get increasingly sensitive to the point where you have to avoid it like the plague. Clear nail polish is NOT a good solution, as it wears off far too quickly without you noticing, and then it starts working away on your skin again. You need to be careful with silver, as some lower end stuff still has nickel content. High grade sterling silver is fine.

TO CURE THE RASH!: go to your local pharmacy and pick up a 0.5% over-the-counter hydrocortisone cream. Higher percentages are available through prescription, but .5% should be fine if this is a fairly new reaction for you. It will soothe the itching and help heal the skin. Otherwise? It can take a really, really long time to heal. 

You really want to be careful with this, or eventually it will get so bad that within a couple hours of wearing an offending item, it will eat right through your skin and you will bleed. It happened to me! I tried the nail polish thing, and it ended up leaving me worse off. IF there is jewelry that bothers your skin that you really like, look into getting it rhodium plated.

Cheers!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't wear cheap earings. I have done this when I was younger & I got a syst in my ear lobe.

I always buy stering silver or white gold earings. After I buy them & bring them home. I soak them in rubbing alcohol just in case.


----------



## User93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh hun i'm so sorry this happened to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a major allergic reaction on my face aswell now, i mean, you're not lonely at least! I've wore some cheap earrings, but thats ok for me, i take them off before i sleep or once in 2 days at least and clean with alcohol the earring and my ear. But i think it could be reaction fpr that. As for treatment, try taking an anti-allergy pill, and a good home-made solution is to mix household soda (the one you use for cooking) and water, and apply this mixture straight where it itches. Its not a medicine, but it makes itching way less! And try not to itch no matter now difficult it is. Also, idk if you can do this and what doctors would say, but i clean my allergies with alcohol (read: cheap vodka works perfect) and that does help me to clean the infection. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## liv (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, it is definitely the earrings.  I have this sensitivity as well, and can only wear gold and sterling silver (probably platinum, but don't own any lol) in my ears.  I'm bummed too, because I have some great vintage earrings from my mom.  I'm thinking about getting them plated, but even that wears away eventually. =/


----------



## rbella (Jul 17, 2008)

God, this totally sucks.  I always see such cute, cheap earrings and now I can't wear them.  I don't want to spend a lot of money on earrings.  Oh, well.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_God, this totally sucks.  I always see such cute, cheap earrings and now I can't wear them.  I don't want to spend a lot of money on earrings.  Oh, well._

 
You can! You just have to make sure they are the sensitive/nickel free type. Surgical steel is cool, too.


----------

